# GTX 460 3DMark Vantage GPU Score = 10000!



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Just thought I'd post this up. Pretty quick and dirty OC with this Sparkle GTX 460 I picked up from MicroCenter a couple of hours ago. Going to test stability with some Starcraft II now.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 2, 2010)

not bad only 7k behind a 470. It also depends on the cpu used


----------



## Asylum (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought they would score alot better than that.

I may need to raise the prices on my GTX 285's


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah everything but the GPU is at stock. JrRacinFan's gonna help me OC my system this week.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Here we go. My RAM was holding me back. Big time. Tried to keep everything but the RAM the same. Still going.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 2, 2010)

this makes me want one more. Just thinking of the scores a 4ghz i7 can pull off


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

We'll be seeing what kinda scores this i5 650 can get with it  Too bad there isn't a used market for these yet. W1zz tested two of them at stock in SLI. I want to know how they perform OC'ed in SLI 

Edit: Wee bit better with a bump of the CPU multiplier:


----------



## wanner (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are my results, slightly OCd CPU and GPU (note that im running the 460GTX 1GB).






Im sure it can be improved, my first attempt at OC.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice card! And your true quad is helping it out a bit too.


----------



## dr.noob (Aug 3, 2010)

i5 760 @ 3800
4gb ddr3
sli 460 768 oc 800/1600/1800

GTX 460 3DMark *Vantage GPU* Score = 24557!  edit  26000 its with 900/1800/1800 if im not mistaken


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice! They really do scale quite nicely in SLI! Got proof? Pics or it didn't happen! Blah blah blah...


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 3, 2010)

My second 4850 arrives tomorrow. I look forward to benchmarking my CF 4850 to see how it stacks up against a GTX 460. 

hmmm


----------



## wanner (Aug 3, 2010)

Increased the GPU clock some more and improved my results some. Memory clock untouched for now.






edit: I see now that in the pic cpu-z reports corespeed@1980MHz and multiplier@x9. This should ofc be 3300MHz/x15. Its been lowered since computer's in idle.


----------



## dr.noob (Aug 3, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Nice! They really do scale quite nicely in SLI! Got proof? Pics or it didn't happen! Blah blah blah...


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 7, 2010)

Here you go here are some examples for you to compare too.... 

They are all done at clocks of....
800/1600/2001

Because those are clocks that I think anyone with these cards could probably achieve....

My Specs are.... not the same as yours but closer then trying to compare it to a rig with an i7....

Specs are... 
i5 750 @ 3.82 (When Benches were taken)
EVGA P55 SLI
Corsair XMS 3 1600 @ 1552 (When Benches were Taken)
1x EVGA GTX 460 768 SC  @ 800/1600/2001 (When Benches were Taken)
1x EVGA GTX 460 768 SC @ 800/1600/2001 (When Benches were Taken)
Corsair 850 HX PSU
2x Patriot Warp V2 64GB Raid 0
1x Western Digital 500 Gig Black Caviar
CM Hyper 212+ HSF
CM Sniper Black Edition
Windows 7 64-bit Home - OEM

*(***Note*** I have a slight Voltage bump on these cards... not because of the testing speeds in this test but because of the overclock on these cards that I normally run. 

I also want to point out that these tests were done with the latest BIOS update from EVGA. So it is not the stock BIOS. But it does not give any performance increase to my model... only a fan Speed upgrade.)*


*First Test .... 
Single GTX 460 SC @800/1600/2001 W/O PhysX enabled*





*Second Test....
Single GTX 460 SC @800/1600/2001 With PhysX enabled (**Note** This was done with second GPU as Dedicated PhysX...But I get the same scores either way I run PhysX it seems though... it doen't matter if I use the GPU I am benching or the second card.)*





*Third Test....
SLI GTX 460 SC's @800/1600/2001 W/O PhysX enabled*





*Fourth and last Test.....(Unless you need more)
SLI GTX 460 SC's @800/1600/2001 With PhysX Enabled(***Note*** PhysX was not to a dedicated card.... it was ran on Auto setting In Nvidia Control Panel... Which I found out doesn't give me an advantage either way I have it set for PhysX) *





*Well bud here you go.... hopefully this should answer some of your questions of were you should be at.
I think these benches are more realistic then the ones you might of seen other places. Because they weren't run on the absolute top of the line computer. But not a a bottom of the line either.
So I think a GTX 460 Running at 10000 is a little low... I would think you should be more seeing around 11000 to 12000 But that is my opinion.
I also know that in my case.... I can go way higher then these scores shown. These cards have the ability to be up in the P23000's to P24000's. Especailly when my CPU overclock is up at it's normal 4.25Ghz and the cards are running @ 880 core.

I also want to add.... that my GPU score is usually allot higher then shown here. 
I have got GPU scores... up in the 25000's to 26000's I am pushing for 27000 but I don't think it will happen until Driver update. Of course those scores are in SLI.
IN single mode GPU score... I have got them up to 16000 and above. Again I think I will have to wait for a Driver update to get any higher.

These are awesome cards bud... right now I am having so much fun playing with them!*

*I have told I have some really nice scores. The Person wondered though how much my CPU has to do with my scores. So I will run that tonight. I will put my CPU back to stock clocks and we will find out. I will post back later.*


----------



## ac3shi6h (Aug 11, 2010)

*Evga GTX460 on Amd 720@3.6 Vantage = 17265*







Amd X3 720 (phII) @ 3.6ghz NB@2.4ghz
Evga GTX 460 (EE Edition) @800 / 1600 / 2000

In an Antec 900 two on AIR.... cpu cooler is Artic Cooling PRO


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 11, 2010)

most of you guys have physx enabled disable physx and watch some of the points drop. they wont drop drastically but youll see a difference for sure


----------



## ac3shi6h (Aug 11, 2010)

I leave mine all standard.. I am getting an AmD 940 tomorrow.. I couldn't unlock my 4th core.. so I will be posting my scores on 4 cores on friday.. that will show what difference 4 cores makes compared to 3. same Frequency off course.. apples to apples!


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 11, 2010)

DanishDevil, you still haven't overclocked that i5? How can you even resist lol?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2010)

It's honestly fast enough at stock. I used to run E8500s at 5GHz, but this i5 at stock with an SSD is even faster.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 11, 2010)

prolby the SSD that's making the difference. I just can't imagine and don't want to believe that a stock iX is better than a core2duo at those speeds. lol i at least in 3dmark06 my q6600@3.4ghz beats my bro's stock i7 920. so that makes me happy haha. Wonder the diff in vantage if we compared.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 11, 2010)

But I don't think you're doing that chip justice by leaving it stock. It's just not meant to be :shadedshu


----------



## a_ump (Aug 11, 2010)

i must concure , give her some juice n pump the speed.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 11, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> most of you guys have physx enabled disable physx and watch some of the points drop. they wont drop drastically but youll see a difference for sure



I didn't .... I mean I did but I also showed what the difference was between them. Even the ones I didn't have enabled.... I was getting some pretty decent scores bud. Still 14K on   a card that is overclocked only 47 Mhz for me.....When I clock it the rest of the way we I have even more fun.


----------



## ac3shi6h (Aug 12, 2010)

HEADS UP !!!

EVGA RELEASED NEW BIOS FOR GTX 460!!!

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=498804


----------



## Habeed (Sep 7, 2010)

*Here's mine*

I left 3dmark vantage at out of the box settings.  Same with the settings in Nvidia control panel.

The CPU has been overvolted by 0.21825 volts.  It's got hyperthreading and all power management features still enabled.  I haven't had a crash with the latest tweaks, but I've not tested it long enough to be 100% sure it is completely stable.

The reason there is only 4 gigs of RAM is because I knew it would make minimal difference with current apps.  I'll upgrade to 12 gigs later.  The SSD is an x-25m.


----------



## mrbens (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's my liquid cooled GTX 460 1GB overclocked almost as far as it can go without a voltage tweak/modified bios to overvolt any further. 3DMark Vantage locked up while benching @950 clock speed. Going to try increase memory speed next.

GPU temps are only 10-12C higher from stock temps while gaming with the monster overclock.

Been nice and stable @ 930 clock speed the last 2 days with my i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz in the same water loop. Been getting great benchmarks and fps in games. 

*GPU score 17281!*
Edit: *Now 18080!* (pic 2)

Anyone used a modified bios yet to unlock further voltage?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shadd (Oct 15, 2010)

*900 core/1800 shader/2100 mem 1.075mV*

damn, i should of got 1gb version.  default installed settings for 3d mark.. i also think my ram is holding my cpu back some, isn't stable over 1210mhz >_<





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2010)

Loosen up that ram to 1600mhz cl9.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Oct 16, 2010)

my 3dmark score OC'd cpu&gpu.


----------



## leemerlord (Oct 19, 2010)

are you guys using the free version of mark?


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 19, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> are you guys using the free version of mark?



No I wasn't... But others might of been.


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Oct 19, 2010)

leemerlord said:


> are you guys using the free version of mark?



neh me neither, gotta love the internet!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice man. Here is a quick 06 run on mine. CPU can go higher too; know I can break 25K. These clocks about my limit with 1.087. 940 cause display driver crash before Proxycon was complete. Pretty impressed with this thing esp for a 192-bit 768MB. I will run Vantage etc too and post up. Actually about to buy the $25 combo with PC Mark I think.


----------

